# Vizsla stubborn adolescence?



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

I grew up with Irish Wolfhounds, and I remember them going through an extremely stubborn adolescent phase, maybe around 6-9 months?

I'm just wondering, do Vizslas have something similar? Just to know what to expect .

Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Our guy is 17 months old....and he's as stubborn as ever.
It started when he was about 6 months old ;D

In all seriousness he does have his moments but yeah, he can be quite stubborn at times.


----------



## sang (Oct 6, 2010)

hit the nail on the head. our scooby is about 5.5 months now and up until about a week ago he was the most obiedent perfect puppy. now he's going thru wat we call his terrible twos! when we come back home from a walk and let him off leash to run to the apartment. he used to rush in and start drinking his water and now he doesnt want to come back home and just sits outside. when u try to call him or go towards him, he walks away. he even peed on the couch as an act of protest or smething....cant figure that one out


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Ohhhhh yeah. Mischa is 8 months and her defiant stage started about a month ago. We're working on recall which surprisingly was better yesterday. 

She is also going through a fear stage. She'll be unsure or afraid of random sounds, sights and people even though we socialized her when she was a young pup. I've read it's important at this time to keep everything pleasant and positive which is strikes, difficult to do. But we don't force her to face her fears at this time.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

That "stubborness" is intelligence,independence and "drive" coming out. 
A Vizsla is an intelligent animal with a high drive, which is what makes them a good bird dog. They need latitude for a little more free thinking, or independence, to really bring out all of their qualities. They're a very mental dog, very tough, even though they don't always act like it. 
They'll learn to put it altogether for you though.


----------

